# alkaloids tranfer to tads



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Poison Frogs Make Their Babies Toxic, Too – News Watch


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Might not want to handle the Tesoros terribilis since they are F1.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

haha, there have been reports of terribilis 5 generations in that have still produced toxins in Eurpean collections and still causing burning sensations


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thats because they are still capable of synthesizing some alkaloids and peptides, not everything is bio sequestered from their diet


----------



## BTX (Aug 18, 2013)

frogparty - do you happen to have the citations for the research on phyllobates biosynthesizing alkaloids other than those sequestered?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah theyve been linked a bunch of times in the last few weeks. ALL your poison dart frogs are capable of synthesizing less complicated alkaloids, and bio active peptides. This is NOT limited to Phyllobates alone. Im at work now, Ill try to remember to link it when I get home. Otherwise use the search function for recent hits. Ed has linked some quality material recently as well. 

Alkaloids and peptides help frogs combat bacterial skin infections, fungal infections etc etc etc. The highly complex biosequestered alkaloids that darts sequester are in addition to whats already produced.


----------

